# Adobe Digital Editions software problem - Advice Needed



## mlewis78

Ever since I first launched Adobe Digital Editions on my computer, when I open it I get a box that says "*One or more downloads are not finished. Do you want to resume pending tasks?*" I click OK and then I can use ADE.

Recently while I was adding a library book file, another box came up saying "*Verifying Document*." This never went away, so I couldn't use ADE until I uninstalled it and downloaded it again from ADE's website. Now, it still comes up (Verifying Document) and I can't use ADE at all. It's stuck in "verifying document" process (which looks like it's doing nothing except showing the box with that message.

I also get a message from Kaspersky security each time I open ADE which is something to the effect of "*Behavior similar to PDM. Private data and passwords detected . . .*" This also used to show up whenever I played Scrabble that I have in my hard drive (eventually the Scrabble file disappeared altogether).

Has anyone had either of these messages on their ADE? Any advice? Any other way to access my library books? I also have a problem with the Sony software, which I have uninstalled and installed, but a corrupt message is across the screen and nothing can be done in there, either.


----------



## mlewis78

I just posted this over in Mobileread forums in the hope that someone there will know how to get around this.  While the "verifying file" is stuck in my ADE display, I won't be able to use it to download library books.  For now, I will have to use my netbook and download ADE to it, because on my laptop, it just keeps coming in with the "verifying file" box freezing the display.


----------



## Jeff

I'd suggest un-installing the application, then reboot and remove all references in the registry, reboot and reinstall.

Edited to add: Clear your browser cache before doing anything else.


----------



## love2read

This is only a guess but when you reinstall ADE and the Sony software make sure the same email address, username and password are used for both then make sure you authorize your computer to use both before trying to load anything.


----------



## mlewis78

When I download again and install, it doesn't ask for a password.  I haven't plugged in my Sony or Nook to it.  Can't do anything in ADE after it's reinstalled because it's frozen with the "Verifying Document" message.  It has a book upon the viewer, but I can't see the rest of the library, because it's frozen and won't allow me to do anything.  

The reinstall worked last week, but then at the end of the week it froze again.  All the books I've put onto it are there, but I can't add more or look at the library now.


----------



## mlewis78

Just opened my Adobe Digital Editions application and it works now.  It went through something first where it was trying to add a book I'd borrowed (and had added before) that I'd already returned, since it hadn't gone in there right.  Hope this doesn't happen again.  I haven't tried to add another borrowed ebook I have in my hard drive, because I'm not ready to read it yet.

I'd still like to hear from anyone that has experienced this freeze-up with ADE.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I'm glad you got it working. What did you do to get it to work finally? I think I would want to see for sure that it worked so I would be tempted to check out a library book just to see if it will open it and then return it if it opens it. I would be in suspense until I did that. haha.
Keep us posted as to how it is doing. 
Happy reading.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks.  I didn't really do anything but open up ADE.  It tried to download an ebook that I'd already downloaded and then an error message came up (because I'd already returned the library book).  I was able to X out the error message.  Odd that I could not X out the "verifying document" box.


----------



## love2read

I agree with Gadgetgirl. I think you should borrow any library book just to make sure ADE works before trying to do it with a book you really want to read. So that way you know for sure ADE is fixed.

I hope you got it working. You're going to love the library feature.


----------



## mlewis78

love2read said:


> I agree with Gadgetgirl. I think you should borrow any library book just to make sure ADE works before trying to do it with a book you really want to read. So that way you know for sure ADE is fixed.
> 
> I hope you got it working. You're going to love the library feature.


Thanks. I've had it since January when I bought my first epub reader (Cybook Opus). I do love borrowing ebooks from the library. I'm a little overwhelmed right now because my requests are coming in very close together. It's hard to time the requests just right.


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks. I've had it since January when I bought my first epub reader (Cybook Opus). I do love borrowing ebooks from the library. I'm a little overwhelmed right now because my requests are coming in very close together. It's hard to time the requests just right.


The good news is if you download the acsm files to your desktop instead of having them open up immediately in ADE, you can read the books on your own time.


----------



## mlewis78

Yes, and I've done that lately.  I wonder if there is a limit on how long we can wait to put the acsm file into ADE?  I just went ahead last night and put two more on my sony reader.  If I can't finish within the timeframe, so be it and I'll either request again or just wait.  One of them is the George Washington bio by Ron Chernow, which is very long.


----------



## luvshihtzu

It shouldn't matter how long you leave that acsm file sitting on your computer.  Just download them to ADE  and to your Sony when you are ready and have the time.


----------



## SusanCassidy

Meemo said:


> The good news is if you download the acsm files to your desktop instead of having them open up immediately in ADE, you can read the books on your own time.


That isn't very fair to other people waiting to read the library book.


----------



## luvshihtzu

SusanCassidy,
It doesn't affect other readers at all.  They still get use of the file when the 7 or 14 days checkout time is up.  You get to read the file when it is actually opened.  It expires for you after the correct amount of days after you open the file.

Why Overdrive is not letting you keep the ebook on the electronic reader past the expiration is so silly.  You can keep the Overdrive audiobooks on your MP3 Player a few extra days with no problem.


----------



## Meemo

luvshihtzu said:


> Why Overdrive is not letting you keep the ebook on the electronic reader past the expiration is so silly. You can keep the Overdrive audiobooks on your MP3 Player a few extra days with no problem.


I've found that as long as I don't close out of the book and go to another book or page, or connect to the computer, it stays open even after the official expiration date. Once I connect to the computer, though, or leave the book and then try to re-open it, I can't access it any again once it's expired. (Came in handy when I needed an extra day to finish *Fall of Giants*).

And you're correct as far as "fairness" to people waiting for a book, as someone else pointed out - I'm not keeping anyone else from checking it out, & whoever's next on the hold list still gets to check it out 21 days (or whatever period I've specified) after I check it out (which is not to be confused with when I activate it with ADE - two separate functions). I can still only read it for the length of time specified (except of course for what I mentioned above). And I don't abuse it by loading up my "library books" folder chock full of library books waiting to be read, I have 5 right now - the "next in the series" for 3 series I'm reading, and a couple of standalone books I want to read soon that always have a lengthy hold on them. I don't have any on hold right now. When I finish the library book I'm reading now (also part of a 4th series) then I'll put a hold on the NEXT book in that series (if a hold is necessary), and download it whenever it becomes available. I have a VERY long wish list between the 3 libraries I use, but I'm not checking out books willy nilly from that wish list.


----------



## love2read

Same with me, I don't check out too many library books at a time even though I can keep them on my computer. And a few times I've returned library books much earlier than the due date because I've either read them or I had others on my waiting list become available that I wanted to read first.

So I try to not take my whole 21 days for any book I have.


----------

